# Post twins period?



## san fran shan

When did you get your 1st period after having your twins? I bled for 2 weeks and now they are 9 weeks old. I do breast feed so maybe that keeps it away? Just wondering if I should keep tampons in my purse!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I would if I were you :)

I bled for six weeks after both of my births then literally had a three day (with singleton) and five day (with twins) break then had monster ten day long periods. I may just be an unlucky big bleeder but for the first few of my post baby periods, not even a tampon AND a pad changed every hour would stem the bleeding. At the worst points I actually put newborn nappies in my knickers to avoid leakages. Sorry if TMI!! Just a warning, it could be bad. Although if you only bled for two weeks after the birth then you may be lucky x


----------



## jackie2012

Mine was weird after the twins, but chocked it up to having a c section this time. i bled heavy for 2 days then spotted off and on until 10 weeks pp. Very annoying. then i got my first period 12 and half weeks pp. It was very heavy like
henrysmumkaz said i went to the grocery store to grab milk and by the time i got home i had leaked through i was just glad it happened on the way home and not in the store. But it was heavy like that for three days then i spotted for about a week. now i am just patiently waiting to see when the next one will come and how it will be.
With my others natural birth i bled heavy for about a week pp and then spotted for 2 or 3 weeks then got my first period 6 weeks pp and it went back to normal after than. 
I also bottle feed the twins.


----------



## lizziedripping

I bled for a full 9wks after delivery, then got my first period about four months after delivery. I bf til 11wks so cycle must have kicked in almost immediately after stopping xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I have not had one yet, my girls are now 12 weeks on friday, i just stopped expressing so maybe i will get one soon? Not looking forward to it! (i bled for 6 weeks PP but not heavy)


----------



## twinmummy06

I bled for 3 weeks after their birth. Then at 5 months post partum I stopped exclusively pumping. Got my first period at 6 months old.


----------



## HLanders

I thought I was having a period around 8 weeks... but I haven't had once since. I'm not sure if it's related to having an IUD put in, the blood clotting meds I'm on (both of which I'm told should make me bleed heavier). This was obviously my first pregnancy... no I have no idea what's going on. All I know is I'm not pregnant and I don't miss periods!! lol


----------



## PammyJ

With my first born I didn't get my period until she was 8 months old...breastfed her, not sure if that makes a difference...


----------



## Babyduo

If you breastfeed exclusively then it can prevent your cycle from returning. This is every 3 hours during day and at least every 6 hours at 
night. For 2 of mine I didn't get my period until they were 
11 months. Haven't had twins yet but should be the same.


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks everyone for sharing. Sounds like there's a lot of variation. I breast feed and pump around the clock so it would be awesome if it kept my period away!


----------



## kissyfacelala

i am exclusively formula feeding my twins since birth...I had a c-section with heavy bleeding for first few days...then light bleeding with spotting for 6 weeks...then I got my period exactly 12 weeks pp...it was very very heavy..I had to change my pad every 3 hours...this lasted 3 days and a couple days of light flow....my second was not so heavy and almost my normal...my third was normal compared to pre-pregnancy!

everyone is different but with twins is not surprising to have a really heavy period first time postpartum :)


----------



## Bumblebee117

I breast fed for 6 months and 10 days and period returned the day before I fed the last time. I was feeding every 3 hours during the day and at 7pm, 1am and 6am, then 3 hourly again during the day. X


----------



## lambchops

I dont breastfeed and I still havent had mine, my girls are 13wks in a few days. I bled for about 2weeks after having them then nothing since. Im wondering when it will appear!


----------



## jogami

I bled a week after csec with DS and now with the girls I bled for 5 weeks and spotted and tapered off for the last (6th week). I never had a period for 5 months while I breastfed DS and have yet to have a period now and I'm combi-feeding.

I had alot of CM the other day and am sure I ovulated :shock:


----------



## arj

Breast feeding kept mine away, I stopped at just under 5 months, and got it just under 6 months. I breastfed for longer with DS, and it came back 9months after him


----------



## lambchops

After me saying mine hadnt come yet, it started again Sunday morning 12w6d PP and its HEAVY! im changing tampons every hour or so and having to wear a pad too, sorry if TMI! but never even bled half this much after having them.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

lambchops said:


> After me saying mine hadnt come yet, it started again Sunday morning 12w6d PP and its HEAVY! im changing tampons every hour or so and having to wear a pad too, sorry if TMI! but never even bled half this much after having them.

sounds like mine were so you have my sympathies! hope its over quickly x


----------



## jackie2012

henrysmumkaz said:


> I would if I were you :)
> 
> I bled for six weeks after both of my births then literally had a three day (with singleton) and five day (with twins) break then had monster ten day long periods. I may just be an unlucky big bleeder but for the first few of my post baby periods, not even a tampon AND a pad changed every hour would stem the bleeding. At the worst points I actually put newborn nappies in my knickers to avoid leakages. Sorry if TMI!! Just a warning, it could be bad. Although if you only bled for two weeks after the birth then you may be lucky x

sorry shan for highjacking 
henrysmumkaz please tell me it went to something manageable eventually?
just had my second one and the same thing like you and like my first one.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

jackie2012 said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> I would if I were you :)
> 
> I bled for six weeks after both of my births then literally had a three day (with singleton) and five day (with twins) break then had monster ten day long periods. I may just be an unlucky big bleeder but for the first few of my post baby periods, not even a tampon AND a pad changed every hour would stem the bleeding. At the worst points I actually put newborn nappies in my knickers to avoid leakages. Sorry if TMI!! Just a warning, it could be bad. Although if you only bled for two weeks after the birth then you may be lucky x
> 
> sorry shan for highjacking
> henrysmumkaz please tell me it went to something manageable eventually?
> just had my second one and the same thing like you and like my first one.Click to expand...

Oh yes most definitely!! It was only the first two or three that were horrendous for me. Then they went back to how they used to be pre-babies :) Hang on in there!


----------

